# urban logging, a couple of 40 plus year old shoestring acaias taken down in north las vegas



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 10, 2020)

spotted these two large shoestring acacias being taken down, had my gear with me so we loaded them. they were located right next to a busy street on the edge of a courthouse property now belonging to the hospital next door. the landscapers were more than happy to let us have them. biggest logs are 24" plus across at base, and 8 ft long. these two makes for 4 trees today in total as we had gotten 2 smaller mesquites from a residence earlier this morning

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 10, 2020)

pics

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 10, 2020)

pics

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 10, 2020)

Awesome score!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 10, 2020)

Congrats! Hard to beat that any day! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2020)

Nice score!!!


----------



## Maverick (Feb 10, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 10, 2020)

Nice!!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 10, 2020)

mother in law says they were small trees, when she moved here in the 1960's so they could be 60 plus years old


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Feb 10, 2020)

Nice!!!! What kind of plans you have for it?


----------



## djg (Feb 10, 2020)

Never heard of shoestring acacias, but I'm not in the tree business. Is it that bright yellow one on the trailer in the last pic? Is it related to Osage Orange?
As said, nice score. I haven't followed your work so I don't know what type of work you do. Is it going to be flat stock or turning blanks? Maybe a quick photo when you open it up so I can see the grain?
Thanks


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 10, 2020)

djg said:


> Never heard of shoestring acacias, but I'm not in the tree business. Is it that bright yellow one on the trailer in the last pic? Is it related to Osage Orange?
> As said, nice score. I haven't followed your work so I don't know what type of work you do. Is it going to be flat stock or turning blanks? Maybe a quick photo when you open it up so I can see the grain?
> Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 10, 2020)

more

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 10, 2020)

more

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 10, 2020)

Maverick said:


> View attachment 179694



What kind of squirrel are you?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 10, 2020)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Nice!!!! What kind of plans you have for it?


i'll slab at 2" and 3" thick, cut some cookies for end table, cut and sell blanks like those shown above
heart turns a nice darker walnut brown, sap wood stays yellow to white
pictured below is one i believe to be about 15 to 20 yrs old

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 10, 2020)

Trev,

3rd pic down from top, end grain shot shows undulating rings. Saw cut in sapwood on top shows light distortion. If you have some odd ball figure, might need to start a new box for me...


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 10, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Trev,
> 
> 3rd pic down from top, end grain shot shows undulating rings. Saw cut in sapwood on top shows light distortion. If you have some odd ball figure, might need to start a new box for me...


close to the ground they sometimes get distortions from injury due to other landscaping or growing next to rocks, i can cut you some that is other than straight grain if you like


----------



## djg (Feb 10, 2020)

Wow, thanks


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 10, 2020)

growth rings are sometimes muddled and not very uniform
as on the right side of this one


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 10, 2020)

I'll keep an eye out for the blanks. That is gorgeous wood!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 10, 2020)

it is vaguely like mesquite, not as hard, lighter color in sap wood, and reasonably stable. it end checks in the log form about the same as mesquite and boards dry well without cracking or warping
i have sold blanks like this 12 x 12 x 3" thick, 2 in a Large flat rate board game box, $60 shipped

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 10, 2020)

Holy good grief. This is a top score. Sure enjoy looking at hauls like this. Thanks for posting these photos.


----------



## Maverick (Feb 10, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> What kind of squirrel are you?



<shrug> IDK...a happy one??


----------



## Bill12035 (Feb 15, 2020)

@vegas urban lumber Do you have a price on a 3" slab in a LFRB? Beautiful wood! Thank you.

Bill


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 15, 2020)

Bill12035 said:


> @vegas urban lumber Do you have a price on a 3" slab in a LFRB? Beautiful wood! Thank you.
> 
> Bill


12 x 24 x 3"thick In large flat rate board game box $60.00 shipped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill12035 (Feb 15, 2020)

@vegas urban lumber Thank you.


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 16, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> 12 x 24 x 3"thick In large flat rate board game box $60.00 shipped


I'd be down for one of those as well if you are cutting it up for sale.


----------



## Bill12035 (Feb 16, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> 12 x 24 x 3"thick In large flat rate board game box $60.00 shipped



I'd take one that size if you're cutting that size. Thanks again.

Bill


----------



## Patrude (Feb 16, 2020)

Now that's what I call treasure. Great find.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 16, 2020)

Bill12035 said:


> I'd take one that size if you're cutting that size. Thanks again.
> 
> Bill


i'll get to you both but it'll probably be first of march

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill12035 (Feb 17, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> i'll get to you both but it'll probably be first of march



No problem. I'm not in a hurry. I saw your demo post in another thread. That's a lot wire!

Bill

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 19, 2020)

I'd be looking for one about 6x6x6 with the sapwood on one side. Rather not have the center pith in it, but it has to be it has to be.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 19, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> I'd be looking for one about 6x6x6 with the sapwood on one side. Rather not have the center pith in it, but it has to be it has to be.


i can cut you such without pith. as this log is 24" across at the base


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 19, 2020)

Great - Might want more than one, or even a little larger then


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 19, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> Great - Might want more than one, or even a little larger then


ok will be about a month before i can get to it


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 19, 2020)

That's actually good for me - Property taxes are due in 2 weeks.


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 19, 2020)

okay guys (and gals); I know we always ask for pictures and proof via pictures; but let's limit Trav (@vegas urban lumber ) to a set number of pictures. OMG......….wow, what a score Trev. Not sure how I missed this thread...…..

My first "sap vs. heart" wood experience was with Texas Ebony and absolutely love it. This appears to have similar contract and will look incredible finished if it has both. Thanks for sharing Trev; again, great to be a good guy like you.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 19, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> okay guys (and gals); I know we always ask for pictures and proof via pictures; but let's limit Trav (@vegas urban lumber ) to a set number of pictures. OMG......….wow, what a score Trev. Not sure how I missed this thread...…..
> 
> My first "sap vs. heart" wood experience was with Texas Ebony and absolutely love it. This appears to have similar contract and will look incredible finished if it has both. Thanks for sharing Trev; again, great to be a good guy like you.


just trying to prove it REALLLY happened

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wade (Jan 26, 2021)

Wow. That Acacia is beautiful wood.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 27, 2021)

wade said:


> Wow. That Acacia is beautiful wood.


thx yes it's one of our best looking landscape tree woods here in vegas, next to this 

eucalyptus, beeswing mottle

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 27, 2021)

Alright now, you're just bragging!!!!!!

I spy some cracks, faulty wood there! Send it my way and I'll be sure it gets the faulty wood treatment!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

